# Biscuit at 6 months



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

As we are now fast approaching Biscuit's 7th month, I thought I'd better take a few pics as an update. He has just had his lower half showered after a walk!

Here at 4 weeks









Then at 8 weeks









Now at 6 months - face marking have faded!

















And he's getting curly!









Jane x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

ps: Not my hands in the first pic lol!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy Biscuit is! It's amazing when you look back at photos of them when they were a real puppy at how much they do change but you don't really notice, until you look at the photos.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh he looks just so CUDDLY!!!! xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw he is just delicious!! I'm sure he turns a few heads


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous - a real life teddy bear


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Biscuit is gorgeous - love his coat  x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Jane, 

Biscuit as a pup looks the same as the pup I am looking at from Rayner (Biscuits half sibbling) If my pup turns out like Biscuit I will be very happy, he's beautiful.

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So cute!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looks lovely, cant believe the changes.. how time flies x x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Woo said:


> Hi Jane,
> 
> Biscuit as a pup looks the same as the pup I am looking at from Rayner (Biscuits half sibbling) If my pup turns out like Biscuit I will be very happy, he's beautiful.
> 
> ...


Ah thanks Woo! I saw a gorgeous black and white pic of Harry (on her website I think?) and he has a lovely looking face so I'm sure the pups will be influenced by that. Looking forward to your update!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Biscuit is just gorgeous!!He really does look like a teddybear! xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Biscuit is really lovely, hansome chap.

I was going to ask you about the date on your wrist, but alas its not you're wrist


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!! Xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh wow Biscuit is fab ... I love him ... 

Makes me want to breed F1B's    ... stunning coat ...


----------

